# Squirrel Rig



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm taking a dog and wanted to record some of his antics while squirrel hunting the opener Monday the 15th. However, I didn't want to point the gun at him to do it, so I came up with a quick-release mount. Instant click on and off.

The piggy-back mount is one of those used for lights on top of a scope.

The Hawke 3x9 mil dot A/O scope was put on for long-range shooting, but I'm using it anyway for squirrels. After the season, I plan to upgrade the scope but it's dialed in and I don't want to mess with it now.

The micro-groove Marlin bolt action is deadly accurate and I'll be feeding it 40-grain RWS high velocity hollow points. I am able to substitute Aguila .22 Interceptors, because they shoot to the exact aiming point at 50 yards. I mean same-hole accurate.

Marlin manufactured the Model 81 from 1937 to 1939. The Model 81 was described by Marlin in their advertisements as follows: Holds 25 short, 20 long, or 17 long rifle cartridges. Take down. 24 inch round tapered barrel, crown muzzle, Ballard type rifling. Automatic ejection. Genuine American black walnut stock, military type. Unbreakable butt plate. Chromium plated bolt, bolt handle and trigger, although mine seems to be a brass trigger. Sporting adjustable rear sight and silver bead front sight. Length 42 &1/2 inches. Weight about 6 & 1/4 pounds. And, no serial number.

The only thing to add is that I had a qualified gunsmith massage the trigger a bit. Not target quality, by any means, but much better than factory.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That looks like my new camera

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

That's pretty cool Glen
Nice rifle too
Looks like it was the predecessor to the model 60


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"That looks like my new camera..." Yep, Fred. The quick release is a must, if you want to remove the camera fast for some hand-held action. I had to modify the dowel to permit the mechanism to clear when twisting it on. I'll be painting it black now that it's done.

"Looks like it was the predecessor to the model 60..." But, this one has a much better trigger and is a bolt gun and walnut stock.

"Hey Glen, how would you rate Hawke optics?" My only point of reference is the Sport model, which is the lowest priced model (I have 2 of them). On the plus side, they are packed with features and are a lot of glass for the money with a good warranty. Like the one shown: Quick focus ocular lens adjustment, parallax adjustable and I think I paid retail price from Midway of $53. Also, Hawke's website has a BRC computer program that allows precise range of mil dot reference points, once you know the ballistics of your load. (Easy to determine on a number of ammo manufacturers' sites or by using a chronograph.)

On the negative side, several comments: The parallax settings do not coincide with actual distances, and if the operator assumes the yardage marks are correct, it will mess him up. I simply put a mark on the objective bell where the real increments should be - a bit hokey, for sure.

A friend has one that needs to be returned, because the reticle wires are loose. Hawke now laser etches its reticles, so that can't happen anymore.

The glass on the inexpensive models seems to produce annoying reflections and is generally hard for me to acquire targets. But, understand it was only $53 and still could be worth consideration for someone on a tight budget.

Hawke has lines of better glass for more money packed with features, as well, but I have no experience with them.

Hawke's link is here: http://www.hawkeoptics.com/


----------

